# New to ringneck dove keeping



## frebird263 (May 16, 2010)

Hi there,
Three months ago I took in 6 ringneck doves.I thought I had 3 mated pairs but I just figured out that it's 4 males and 2 females.
Some of the males were very plucked from fighting as all the doves were in a very small cage.So I built a big outdoor aviary and put them in there thinking more space would stop the fighting.things seemed fine at first,but they started plucking each other again...can I remove the females and leave the males together in one aviary?
If not,what can I do?
Thanks for any help, 
Cam


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I would get 2 or 3 more hens.. or keep only the 2 hens and one male.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

If you have more males than hens in a room you could very likely end up with fights. (because they'll be fighting over what girls there are.) I would add a couple of females or sell a couple of males so that your number of each sex is nice and even.


----------

